# Problème iPod Touch avec Remote.



## S.R.E.E.N. (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais utiliser Remote avec mon iPod Touch et iTunes 8.1 sur Macintosh, lorsque je souhaite ajouter une bibliothèque, j'entre un code sur iTunes mais il le vérifie mais ensuite il l'ignore, et la bibliothèque n'est pas syncronisé sur l'iPod Touch ...

Aussi, j'ai un autre problème, c'est que mon iPod Touch n'est pas formaté au format Macintosh, mais iTunes indique qu'il n'a pas de format et je voudrais savoir comment le formater au format Macintosh.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour la première question, je ne sais pas.

Pour la 2e, qu'entends-tu exactement par "n'a pas de format" ?


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (13 Avril 2009)

Lors que je connecte mon iPod Touch, iTunes d'indique pas le nom du format (PC ou Macintosh) Mais lorsque je l'ai acheté, il était formaté Mac mais après l'avoir retauré, le format à disparu.

Et si ça peut aidé : Mon iPod Touch est de 2e Generation, non jailbreké, avec OS X Mobile 2.2.1.
Et iTunes est en version 8.1 utilisé avec Leopard en version 10.5.6.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

Je viens de connecter mon iPod Touch 2G non jailbreaké, version du logiciel 2.2.1, à mon Mac et je ne vois nulle part dans iTunes mention d'un format Mac ou PC.

De toutes façons, je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de formater un iPod. Pour remettre les compteurs à zéro, on fait une restauration. C'est tout.


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (13 Avril 2009)

Maisje comprend pas car avant c'était bien écrit format Mac, et j'ai essayé un restauration complète, ça a rien fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

Où exactement était-ce écrit ?


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (13 Avril 2009)

Avant c'était écrit "Format : Macintosh" 

http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipodtouch.tif


Et si ça peut t'aider, pour Remote, j'obtient cette fenêtre sur iTunes, mais après avoir vérifié le code, il ne se passe rien et je reviens sur la fenêtre qui me demande d'entrer le code. http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=remote.tif


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

S.R.E.E.N. a dit:


> Avant c'était écrit "Format : Macintosh"
> 
> http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipodtouch.tif


Avant peut-être. Mais maintenant non. 

J'ai les même infos que dans ta capture d'écran.



S.R.E.E.N. a dit:


> Et si ça peut t'aider, pour Remote, j'obtient cette fenêtre sur iTunes, mais après avoir vérifié le code, il ne se passe rien et je reviens sur la fenêtre qui me demande d'entrer le code. http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=remote.tif



Là, je ne sais pas.

C'est bien le code indiqué par l'application Remote sur l'iPod que tu entres ?


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (13 Avril 2009)

Oui c'est le code qui est indiqué sur mon iPod Touch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2009)

Réessaie régulièrement. Peut-être qu'à force ça marchera.

Désolé, je ne peux rien de plus pour toi.


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (14 Avril 2009)

Ok merci quand même ...


----------

